# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  AVZ 4.46 зависает

## heiser

Доброго времени суток!

Windows 7 x86 профессиональная
После запуска AutoLogger зависает на "Выполняется исследование системы".
Безымянный.jpg

Как побороть эту проблему?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HealtHelp

Загрузите полиморфную версию AVZ, повороте попытку.

----------


## heiser

С этой версией всё в порядке.

Имеется ли инструкция как оформить заявку в разделе "Помогите!", используя полиморфную версию?

----------


## HealtHelp

*Выполняете все также, как и с обычной.
*

----------

